# How frequently should I clean the undergravel filter ?



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

My tank size is 18 X 18 X12.

I got 1 undergravel filter & 1 sponge filter.

How frequently shuold I remove all the gravel & clean the the gravel & undergravel filter ?

TIA


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Just use one of those siphons with the large cylinder to filter the gravel. 1-3 times monthly based on how much waste there is. 

Never bother removing all of it, just clean the sponge every so often once it gets dirty (I assume it is at the top of the cylinder). 

Don't remove all the gravel ever. That could disturb a lot of your bacterial colony that consumes wastes.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The package of my UGF says every 6 months, but I planted my tank so I let it go for years. I'd say the same as above; if you vacuum your gravel, you should be fine.


----------

